# What is your favorite lure?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to say that my favorite is the Sassy Shad. I seem to have more success with it than any other lure.

http://www.amazon.com/2-1-SASSY-SHAD-KIT-31PC/dp/B0010FGX96/


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

mine for trout is the panther martin spinner black red dots


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Link?


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I usually use the metal thingies with red thread and triple hook. The fishies made out of rubber too.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Pumpkinseed rubber worms with a small finishing nail in the head, rigged texas style.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

No doubt about it ,a Black Bucktail Jig ,1/4-1/2 ounce-weed guard removed-with a 1 1/2" Black Mann's Worm tail section threaded on the hook. Paddle tail has to be aligned horizontal to the vertical hook so the tail flaps slowly when falling ( which is when aboit 80% of the hits for Bass will occur). I have caught 2 Bass at 7 lbs using this lure and many 6's and 5's. For New Jersey,a 7 pound Bass is Diner topic!!! Fished slowly,early spring,I have found nothing better. Flatband


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i am fond of the dupont lurer its great for the picky litte buggers


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A friend got me onto using plastics not long ago.

I am amazed at their effectiveness.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ray(Natural Fork) just mentioned another all time great lure -Texas Rigged Plastic Worm. Can be fished deep,mid-depth as a swimmer,and on top either over slop,in between pads, or just over shallow open water. An all time great lure! Flatband


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

My all time favorite lure and the only thing I use is a hand tied jig that I tie myself. A favoret materal when I can get it is buck tail but I use thangs that most people would never think to use. I've caught all tipes of fish with my jig's at all times of year. When it comes to jig's I think there's no limet when your tieing your own.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Could not agree more Dragon. Jigs are versatile and once you learn how to fish them right,some serious fish can be caught on them. Simple but awesome! Flatband


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Since about 2 years now, I've stopped buying hard body lure. The occasional one sometimes...

Soft plastic all the way.
My favorite is the shad and the grub tail.

Either in a texas or carolina rig, they do wonders.

As for the bass I like the mepps spinners but my favorite is the Abu sonette (no more availaible). I've caught many LM and the rarer small mouth bass locally.

7lb SM bass, 9lb LM bass from my local reservoir. But.... I'm a salt water fisherman.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

7Lb smallie? That is really nice Jack! My biggest small jaw is around 3 1/2. They fight like Bluefish ( I do salt water surf too!) Flatband


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

If I can remember, the world record is about 9lb for the small mouth.

These were the days, they are very rare in my country now. I haven't caught a small mouth for more than 9 years!

There are guys who have caught LM bigger than 9lb in local waters.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

this is the bad boy bass lure i watched a bass com and this is what they use and the nocked the crap out of hogs the price sucks so i think i will build my own 27.00 pluss shipping


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

_My favorit has to be the Jitterbug. Nothing mor exciting than watching a topwater lure get hit by a monster bass. my son and I used these alot this past summer. Best as the sun is going down and the water is flat. Best colors this past season were the yellow/white combo and the black_

_







_

_DF in NY







_


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I have 2 favorite lures I fish almost exclusively, and they catch 95% of my fish...A small 1/32 nd oz. jig ( flo yellow heade/tail marabout w/siver mylar body }, and a small non descript grey fly patterned after Frank Sawyer`s "Killer Bug" pattern { google for information }...I don`t embrace the catch-and-release attitude, so all fish caught wind up in the pan...A 2 pounder is big enough for good eating,,,Panfish, trout, salmon, bass, walleyes , and even rough fish fall easy victim to these 40+ years time tested lures...no bait necessary!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy ,you want to talk excitement. That Jitterbug was used by me and my buddy years ago on a private lake in North Jersey. We knew that lake like our own backyard, We fished it at night. You really have to know your water to fish nights. The sound of the Jitterbug chuggin along and then Wham!! There are few sounds to match it. We also used Hula Poppers and Buzzbaits. You learned to keep you casts low or else a bat might mistake your line for a bug! There was a big beaver on this pond. Beavers have a habit of slapping the water when there is an intruder in their territory. This big boy did that one night right next to the canoe and we almost went over-talk about being scared ...itless! Lotta fun though! Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Can you spell Hellgtammite! Either live or a lure! Tex


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

A black jitterbug fished at night is probably one of the most exciting things a fisherman can experience...Even walleyes will come to the surface at night in Wisconsin lakes...and not to mention all those bass caught in Lake Norfolk, Arkansas in late hours...


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

I tie my own special ultralight jigs -catches just about everything- and also pour my own unique soft plastic swim minnows. However,with the above talk about the excitement of jitterbug fishing, and my talks with Flatband Gary about surface "slop fishing", I have to express enthusiasm from the past seasons experiences with the realistic BIRD lure from www.flipinthebird.com


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I may not fish like the rest of you but my most burning desire is to fish with some of the lures John McKean blessed me with.

So my favorite lure is a "John McKean self made."


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, Ray, I haven't got a chance to fish with John but maybe this spring. I want to spend a whole week there. Well see how the days play out. Maybe it's a bad thing-me in PA? I may never go back to Jersey! Flatband


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Ray & Gary (and other slingshotting fishermen!), Maybe this year at the ECST we will be actually blessed with some semi-warm, non windy weather and I can get you all out for some serious fishing ;right then is prime time for PA trout,with other species waiting n the wings! Yeah, I'll have freshly tied lures for all of ya!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Ray(Natural Fork) just mentioned another all time great lure -Texas Rigged Plastic Worm. Can be fished deep,mid-depth as a swimmer,and on top either over slop,in between pads, or just over shallow open water. An all time great lure! Flatband


I agree. Texas rigged plastic worm is my favorite by far. There is a spinner bait called the "Bush Hog" that has been successful for me too, but nothing compares to the worms.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I use Rubber worms and chuggers for bass and homemade jigs for pan fish!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Texas rigged yum or bkly pwr worm. Wacky rigged yum dingers. Chatter and spinner baits.they have to take one of these or they are not bitin


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

[sub]I'm a relatively recent convert to_ spinnerbaits._[/sub]
[sub]I love plugs, but I fish primarily from shore in a small pond with lots of trees arcing overhead.[/sub]
[sub]Those treble hooks get hung up in trees![/sub]
[sub]Not to mention in submerged cover, _plus_ the danger of removing the lure from a shaking bass' mouth![/sub]
[sub]With spinnerbaits, even if I only have less than an hour to throw some casts, I can park my car and cove a large amount of water _fast!_[/sub]
[sub]They rarely get hung up, and even when they do - they're easier to disloge.[/sub]
[sub]And they_ work!_[/sub]


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They also work good as a night time bait._


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

treefork said:


> They also work good as a night time bait._


Yeah, run them along the surface and let them leave a wake - works at night, dawn or dusk.
So much versatility, covers lots of water quickly too.


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

1/2 oz black metallic flake spinner bait with a 1/2 in Colorado spinner with a green pork rind


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

My favorite hardbody lures is a suspending rapala in the original rap shape, you just have so much control over stopping, starting, twitching. Also for some reason i always catch fish on an original Mepp's spinner, i don't know why, i think they are ugly and don't know why a fish would ever hit one...but they do.

Having said that i am more of a fly fisherman and fly tyer, one of the simplest and most effective fly ever for warmwater species (not trout, etc) is a fly called a bunny bug. All it is is a tail of rabbit strips and a body of wrapped rabbit strips. takes about 30 second to tie one. they can be tied small ~1 inch long for panfish, bigger for bass and up to 6-7" long for pike and musky. The only problem with them is that they are heavy when wet (by fly comparison) so you need at least an eight weight, probably a ten weight rod if you will be throwing the big ones.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Gopher...I also do a lot of fly tying with rabbit fur and usually dub various colors on thin yarn or thread for simple lighter weighted flies....possibly adding a thin strip for a tail for bass or larger trout...


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I also tie flies, its good to hear other people tying as well!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Rapala J7 all the way, love that lure, nothing like top water IMO. Love river bassin in my canoe, they aren't real big but dang scrappy, especialy with the current.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey August, that is one nice Bass for a small stream Bud! I also love my canoe. I go to swampy little ponds that other guys pass up as being way too weedy. I LOVE that slop! If you never saw a six pound Bass burst through a bunch of Duckweed and Coontail to smash your lure,you ain't lived! It is some of the most exciting fishing there is! Oh yeah, you are dead on about the fish being feistier where there is a current. I've caught very small smallmouths in streams that nearly took the rod from my hand! They live fighting that current and it makes them stronger. That looks lik a real nice stream Bud! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love getting into hard to reach ponds in my float tube. It think it fishes better than my kayak. I catch a lot of nice bass this way. More control in a nice tube especially when working plastics and windy days. Spring must be on the way because Im getting that "fishin itch"!!!!!!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

great pic that water look like it might hold some nice cats sure would like to fish it


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If yall ever make it down my way give me a holler, we will definitely go give them a try. Chris


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

When I fished I often used the pull tab from a soda or beer can on a swivel with treble hook attached to the tail. They were shiny and danced around bringing in many largemouth bass. Got the notion to do that from a Bill Dance or Roland Martin show.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

you can cout on that


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Freshwater - 6 inch zoom finesse worm, wacky rigged. Baby brush hogs. Frogs.

Saltwater - Needlefish in the spring/summer. Pencil Poppers and white bucktails in the late summer/fall. 007 Diamond Jigs the last hour of light in August/Sept.

I fish almost every day from April to September...can't wait!!!


----------

